# Sticky  how many cockatiels on TC?



## ollieandme

we did this on talkparrots and it was fun  and an easy way to count all the cockatiels.

what we do:
first person (me) posts how many tiels they have. next person posts their amount, and adds it to the first amount. that way we keep a running total. easy = just add your birds to the total.

mine = 2. 

total = 2.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Mine=2

Total=4


----------



## CaliTiels

Mine=1
Total=5


----------



## Tequilagirl

Mine=2
Total=7


----------



## Haimovfids

Mine=9
Total=16


----------



## RowdyTiel

Mine = 1
Total = 17


----------



## MeanneyFids

mine: 2

total: 19


----------



## stevechurch2222

Me and my wife's :4
Total : 23


----------



## Vickitiel

Mine=2

Total=25


----------



## Renae

Plus mine and my mums lot..

Total: 56


----------



## ollieandme

haha love it Renae - from 25-56 :lol:


----------



## urbandecayno5

Mine-1
Total-57


----------



## Mad bird girl

Mine-1
Total-58


----------



## moonchild

Mine - 6
Total - 64


----------



## Lizee

Mine - 4

Total - 68


----------



## Vickitiel

Renae said:


> Plus mine and my mums lot..
> 
> Total: 56


Woah that's awesome


----------



## blueybluesky

mine= 5

total= 73


----------



## susan

Mine 7
Total 80


----------



## *Snowy*

Mine: 1
Total: 81


----------



## roxy culver

mine: 4
total: 85


----------



## Khani193

mine: 4
total: 89


----------



## sunnysmom

Mine: 1
Total: 90


----------



## Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama

Mine- 1
Total- 91


----------



## cknauf

Mine: 3
Total: 94


----------



## Lovemybirdies

I have 7

Total = 63


----------



## Haimovfids

Ok so the total so far is 101
Keep e'm comin!


----------



## corgie

me - 1
total - 102

:cinnamon:


----------



## jennygn

Rio = 1
Total = 103


----------



## bjknight93

Mine: 4

102 + 4 = 106


----------



## Haimovfids

Oops there was a typo.
The total so far is 107


----------



## Seven11

With Buddie that makes 108

Sent from my N9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clair

Mine: 1
Total: 109


----------



## bjknight93

jennygn said:


> Rio = 1
> Total = 103


Oops I think we posted at the same time.


----------



## bobobubu

plus my 6, total: 115


----------



## catalinadee

+ 5 = 120 :d


----------



## jennygn

bjknight93 said:


> Oops I think we posted at the same time.


 lol!


----------



## thewandererw

Mine=1
total=121


----------



## rpo

1

122 total


----------



## kactusjack

mine = 2
total = 124


----------



## cock a tail

kactusjack said:


> mine = 2
> total = 124


+ my 9 =133

cock a tail


----------



## WhiteCarnation

mine= 1
total= 134


----------



## Vickitiel

It should be compulsory for everyone to participate in this!


----------



## ollieandme

i know right! that's what i was thinking. this post has sooooooooo many views, and not many comments grr. :lol:


----------



## xNx

1 Here
Total: 135


----------



## parrotparadise

Mine = 10 currently hehe
Total= 145


----------



## parrotparadise

^that's 2 bubs now ready for their new home + 4 bubs in nest 2 weeks old almost and 4 adult parent birds


----------



## ~SarahJayne~

Mine=2
Total=147


----------



## Fredandiris

Mine = 3
Total = 150


----------



## Sugars Mum

Mine = 1

Total = 151


----------



## mlew54

mine 10
total 66


----------



## jazle

Mine - 2 total - 168


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

Plus Muffin is 169!


----------



## mark85

I have only 1 who i got the other day

So that makes a total of 170


----------



## Biscotti

Mine - 2

Bailey and Biscotti

Total 172


----------



## Baby-Bird

Cockatiel= 1
Total= 173


----------



## Loopy Lou

I have two, 

Total = 175! 

That's a lot of birdies


----------



## Hecken

And Woodstock makes it 176!


----------



## Dragon

Mine: 1 (Hopefully three, soon...)
Total: 177


----------



## Amz

Mine: 1
Total: 178


----------



## Mezza

Mine : 1
Total :179


----------



## Vickitiel

Getting a big number now, imagining them all together in one flock does my head in :rofl:


----------



## Anna-marie

mine-2
total--181


----------



## JaimeS

I have 13

Total = 194


----------



## Loopy Lou

CharVicki said:


> Getting a big number now, imagining them all together in one flock does my head in :rofl:


Haha could you imagine if we all met up and brought our tiels? Think of the NOISE!


----------



## Seven11

I dont what would be louder, all the tiels together or all of chatting about the tiels being together haha

Sent from my N9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie

My Mollie (on the left) & Boyzie.
My 2 should make it ?196?


----------



## Amz

Rocko would probably do what he does best... hiss and run away :rofl:


----------



## Kaoru

+ my 2 Aiko & Taro

Total: 198


----------



## wullie

Me - 2
Total - 200


----------



## dearblythe

me - 2
total - 202


----------



## questionare

Mine 11;

makes it 213; nice number...


----------



## uccelloowner

Mine=1
Total=214


----------



## SunnyNShandy

Me = 3

Total 217


----------



## Loopy Lou

Minus one = 216


----------



## hysteriauk

Mine 1 = 217


----------



## retrochick

Mine = 4
Total = 221


----------



## Melodyy

Mine- 1
Total- 222


----------



## TammyM

Mine = 2
Total = 224


----------



## Oni

224 + 8 = 232

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simbah

232 + 6 = 

*238*


----------



## ccollin13

238 + 2 = 

*240*

(I'll include Tommy as mine because I post about him here  )


----------



## BirdMommy

240+10=250


----------



## Korvia

Mine = 2

Total = 252


----------



## Donivan2009

Mine -2 

Total = 254


----------



## lingvic

mine 24

Total= 278


----------



## Elysianphoenix

I have just the one, though she counts for twelve!

278 + 1 = 279


----------



## CountryGirlUK

I have 2.

Total = 281


----------



## Namyi

I have 2 little cuties <3 Ray and Raiden.

281 + 2 = 283

Total = 283


----------



## RiverSong

Archimedes 1
+ 1
=284


----------



## moonchild

Plus little Willow is 285


----------



## urbandecayno5

moonchild said:


> Plus little Willow is 285


Now your flock is uneven
I guess you'll need to get another male


----------



## Kiwi

Kiwi makes it 286!


----------



## mareeder

Pip! 286+1

287.


----------



## RATTIE

Mine = 2 

Total = 289


----------



## ~Elizabeth

Mine;; 2 c:

Total;; 291


----------



## safwat

Rosy, Angel and Coco makes 3 mores
Total- 294


----------



## vampiric_conure

Mindwipe and Redshift make 2, bringing the total to:

296


----------



## eddyc

Sandi makes 297

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Haimovfids

we need 3 more


----------



## Vickitiel

+ Coco = 298


----------



## blueybluesky

I've now got one new addition

So that makes it =299


----------



## RexiesMuM

Mine=10
Total 309


----------



## Isikius

Madam = 1
Total = 310


----------



## annabelcc

Mine = 1
Total = 311


----------



## samikashi

Add 2 more for my pair, Percy & Sam


----------



## TheTielLover

Mine=1
Total=313


----------



## Baby-Bird

Nero makes 314


----------



## Biscotti

One was missed out by someone else a little further back, that puts it at:

315


----------



## .Alexandra.

Mine=2
Total=317


----------



## scootergirl762

Mine = 1
Total = 318


----------



## Hecken

Plus Peanuts!
Total = 319! Wow, that's a lot!


----------



## Anna-marie

plus penny

total--320!! wow that's great


----------



## bobobubu

Plus Spiky = 321 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blondie_Kate

Add Lemon = 322


----------



## BabyPanda

Plus Skye = 323


----------



## Coralys

Pikachu & Chloe = 325


----------



## hamzanobes

mine males it 329


----------



## skittles

my one = 330


----------



## Paleghost13

Tessa makes it 331.


----------



## abaldwin40

Gabi Tommy and Izzie make 334


----------



## stella116

Plus Alfred, that makes 335


----------



## ccollin13

Plus Betsy, making 336!


----------



## lisaowens

plus luna total 337


----------



## ollieandme

plus Ivy total 338


----------



## blueybluesky

Back again with another addition, Storm 
Making it 339


----------



## Anna-marie

New addition to my little flock Leonard 
total= 340


----------



## SoCalTiels

Throwing my four into the mix!

Total: 344


----------



## bobobubu

+ Sesamo = 345


----------



## BirdyBuddy

Mine=2
Total=347earl:s


----------



## raazi

mine 4
totally 351


----------



## naniandcourtney

mine 8
total 359


----------



## scootergirl762

Adding Emme
Total 360


----------



## RMAC81

Me 110
Total 470


----------



## CamillaNygaard

I have 4 

Total 474


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Binca

+ Pip = 475


----------



## leilyb1993

Mine : 2

Total : 477


----------



## naniandcourtney

+rockey 
=478


----------



## Haimovfids

> Me 110
> Total 470


WOW!! That's a lot


----------



## Kate2787

Add Pumpkin, makes 479!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunshine2009

2 here, so 481!


----------



## bobobubu

110?????? Is that a tiel zoo or something like that lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tielsdownunder

Gizmo's first day home. 482 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gabberlicious

1 = Baby Greyson

482 total!


----------



## Lara

Mine=2
Total=484


----------



## Lara

Who has 110 cockatiels? Inside the house? Wow!


----------



## bobobubu

Yes it sounds a bit weird

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haimovfids

Plus my new baby 

*485*


----------



## RowdyTiel

-1 (RIP Maverick)

484


----------



## chasy

Oh RowdyTiel, hugs to you. 

Mine = 1
Total = 485


----------



## bobobubu

I strongly object to that -1, Rowdy! Maverick will always be here in spirit. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## amberelliss

Mine = 1
Total = 486


----------



## Leviathan

mine = 3

489


----------



## mlew54

mine 9


total. 498


----------



## raazi

+2
500  totall


----------



## Areiniah

Mine - 1
Total - 501


----------



## iMelody

2 more from me, 503 total


----------



## DurbanGirl

My two = 505


----------



## willowvalley

I have 1

Total = 506


----------



## RowdyTiel

1 - Missy

Total = 507


----------



## Peetenomax

We have 1 (so far)
Total: 508


----------



## john9

I have 7 Total: 515


----------



## Double Trouble

I have 2.

Total: 517


----------



## Barbara913

I have 1 - Tiki2. Total=518


----------



## eduardo

My two would add up to 520


----------



## chrisjfinlay

I have 4, so clock us up to 524!


----------



## laszlosmom

I have 1, so 525!!!


----------



## tielbob

2 for me, total 527.


----------



## BabyPanda

Recently added another to my flock +1, now 528


----------



## daharkazangel

Mine 3
Total 531!


----------



## Tacotielca

One 
Total 532


----------



## Denvers Mom

I have 1 

Total: 533


----------



## Loopy Lou

Plus one rescue bird 

Total = 534


----------



## lykaios

one here!

total: 535


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Drini~

Mine: 2

Total: 537


----------



## TehLizardKing

My guys: 3

Total: 540 (Wow we're really getting big lol. There must be more 'tiels then humans on the forum right now XD).


----------



## dearblythe

Adding Penelope to the list: 1

Total 541


----------



## Izzy_Meadows

5 
Total 546

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## joec

I have 4 
550


----------



## mrme3257

Ive 2 

so 552


----------



## Emmaline

Mine = 2 

Total = 554


----------



## dianne

Mine 1
Total 555


----------



## Zandra

:wf cinnamon:Bird + 1

Total = *556* :grey tiel::grey tiel::grey tiel:


----------



## crafti142

+ ours = 557


----------



## Sunshine1313

Mine=2
Total= 559


----------



## ErikaPSantana

mine = 1 
Total = 560


----------



## sallymay1991

mine =1 
total = 561


----------



## Icarus mom

Not sure if this is how I post


----------



## JennyLynn

Mine-5 
equals 566


----------



## kaitlinpaige

+ my 1 makes

567


----------



## Hobbs94

Mine= 1
Total=568


----------



## Eggletine

*my tiels*

Mine=6

=574


----------



## Haimovfids

-4 (RIP Quinn, Juno, Willow, and April)

570


----------



## SaraRose726

+2 Rosie and Bailey

(Once in awhile i may throw Ricky in there ;-))

=572


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitaminmandi

+1 Princess Sophia
Total = 573


----------



## Ozala

+1 Chocobo

= 574


----------



## TamaMoo

+ Joey (Mr. Ramone)

= 575


----------



## Birdman1

Me and my daughter= 4
Total= 579


----------



## anni103079

My 6 
Total = 585


----------



## juls11469

My 7
=592


----------



## SaraRose726

Add Daisy

=593


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalTiels

Gotta add Tink into the mix too.

Total is at 594


----------



## garynmonica

Let's add Frisbee and Willow for a total of:

596


----------



## Stitch

Cooper and Finn will join! 
Mine - 2
Total - 598


----------



## nwoodrow

I have 1 now so thats
=599


----------



## bigwaa

Okay add 1 Stewie for my partner and I.

=600


----------



## Herbie's Mum

I have 2 now.
Total = 602


----------



## SaraRose726

I now have 4

Mojo = 603


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleriss

me 1 
total 604


----------



## krismiss71

Tinker and Chewie = 2
total = 606


----------



## Infinity

Stan, Connor, Freddie, Birdie, Daisy = 6

Total: 612


----------



## Corella

+mine (1)

total: 613


----------



## edgy13

Add my 5 for a total of:

618!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SoCalTiels

Two new additions to the flock.

Total = 620


----------



## Bagheera

Plus Tiki!

Total = 621


----------



## imreddy

Mine = 2
Total = 623


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haimovfids

+ my babies *625*


----------



## tweetsandsarah

625+1=

626!


----------



## tangoismybird

Plus my 2
628!!


----------



## sarah

Mine 2 

Total 630!!! WOW!!!


----------



## krismiss71

My two new girls makes it 632 now


----------



## melattar

Mine=16
Total = 648 wow

Sent from my G-TiDE E66 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmdonahue

Plus my 10 = 658


----------



## Jnancy

658 Plus "dash" 659


----------



## Jellie

Plus my Luma makes...

660 Cockatiels! Wow!


----------



## SaraRose726

Add Mo

661 tiels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisena

Sam, Blizz and Mack, 3

=664


----------



## Naturegh

Mine = 1
Total = 665


----------



## blueybluesky

Just adding the rest of my flock that haven't been included yet 

Mine: 23
Total: 688


----------



## JessyC

*Hi*

I'm new to hear 

Mine 2

Total 690


----------



## puffsmum

Mine 1

Total 691


----------



## flakeydan

Mine 2.
Total 693

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissMoo

Mine 1
Total 694 (wow)


----------



## tmdonahue

Since I have added 2 more total is now 696


----------



## RowdyTiel

1 = Ozzie

Total = 697


----------



## lmw2009

Mine = 2
Total = 699


----------



## walton

Charlie and Sunny ; 2
Total = 701


----------



## frankie7

one 
frankie


----------



## Diana&Ruby

Ruby- 1
Total- 703


----------



## Lu*lu

Togekiss - 1

Total 704!!


----------



## Marshall0507

Mine: 1
Total: 705


----------



## buddytiel

Mine 4
Total 709


----------



## urchin_grey

Mine: 4
Total: 713


----------



## thewandererw

Getting second tiel tonight mine=714

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrostNBandit

I have 4 
total now 718


----------



## tornfeathers

Just 1 tiel. 
Total: 719 (haha my phone area code)


----------



## Lori_S

My boy and girl : 2

Total : 721


----------



## ericmcginn5

I have 1 tiel
total 722


----------



## Fritz

Mine=1
Total=723


----------



## AJR

I have 7
730


----------



## Frostwish

Mine: 3
Total: 733


----------



## NotAfraidEver

Mine:2
Total:735


----------



## JRH7165

734 one albino


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JRH7165

Sorry, 736 one albino


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NotAfraidEver

New Addition today!
makes the new Total 737


----------



## Souirkan

+2

Total 739


----------



## Eddie

Mine: 2

Total: 741



Eddie the Tiel:grey tiel:


----------



## Horsebackrider

Beakers and Snowball :tiel2::tiel4:

Mine = 2
Total = 743


----------



## estypest

Maxi the lacewing earl:

Mine = 1
Total = 744


----------



## yokobirdie

Mine = 1
Total = 745


----------



## Charlotte

Mine =1
Total = 746


----------



## Nimra

Mine: 1

Total:1


----------



## NotAfraidEver

Nimra said:


> Mine: 1
> 
> Total:1


I think that actually makes the new 
total: 747


----------



## Nimra

It probably does. I never counted the total number of cockatiels but I bet you are right.


----------



## Hellena

I have 2, but new members are added kinda frequently on here I guess


----------



## Eyezik

Mine= 1
Total= I believe Mo is cockatiel #750


----------



## Kesha

Mine=1
Total ........751


----------



## RachelD

Mine: 1 :lutino:
Total: 752


----------



## lolaby2

earl:

Total: 753!


----------



## Oztiel

Mine =1

That would make Sunshine :cinnamon pearl:Cockatiel No 754


Oztiel


----------



## toxic00angel

Mine = 1 

Charlie is number :wf lutino: 755 :wf lutino:


----------



## mohum

Peppy is number 756


----------



## SoCalTiels

Add Ares to the bunch.
Current count stands at 757.
(We should save this thread but start over. Almost all tiels aren't here anymore)


----------



## dom1959

me - 1

i think total is 758earl:


----------



## Tisena

Add Flynn
758+1
= 759


----------



## cpc1007

PiPi and ChuChu...

759+2=*761*


----------



## amberwydell

761 + 3 = *764*


----------



## Phoenix2010

Mine 12 776


----------



## tielbob

Add my Percy boy *777*


----------



## steveshanks

Add Poppy for 778.......Steve


----------



## CrazyArtist

779, zoo and 780 for milo *u*


----------



## Arun

*781 & 782 - Coco & Cindy*

Hi All,

Welcome Coco n Cindy to the flock.. No:781 & 782


----------



## xavaria

Terokk would be number 783


----------



## Tipporah

*How many cockatiels on TC*

784 - Bert (m) - 18 years old 

785 - Sunny (m) - 8 1/2 years old 
786 - Pearl (f) - 4 years old 

787 - Sydney (m) - 6 1/2 years old 
788 - Jinger (f) - 4 years old 


Mine: 5

TOTAL: 788


----------



## nathan

4 adults and 4 babies close to leaving the nest

total: 796


----------



## Haimovfids

2 more

*Total: 798*


----------



## Nimra

Mine: 2

Total:800


----------



## SilverSage

My 5 not including babies make 805


----------



## Birdflu

Plus my two makes 807.


----------



## mistty002

Plus my 2 tiels 

TOTAL: 809


----------



## trellie

my 10 makes 819


----------



## mutt

one and first tiel for me, to 820


----------



## vampiric_conure

820 was the last total.

-2 because I had to give 2 away due to landlord problems, which makes it 818.

Plus THREE because I adopted/bought three birds since moving, which makes it 821.
*
TOTAL:* 821


----------



## Stacy

Last total was 821

Plus my 2 makes 823


----------



## northernfog

Last total was 823, 

+ my 1 cockatiel makes 824!


----------



## Jillr

last total 824
+ my 2 makes 826!


----------



## Thelion151589

last total 826

+ 27 of mine = 851


----------



## harly_quinn

last total = 851
+1
Total 852


----------



## vampiric_conure

Last total: 852 

Plus Firestorm makes it : *853*


----------



## karmagami

Last total was 853. Add my new baby Norm to get 854.


----------



## Gurgi

Last total 854
plus five of mine: 859


----------



## RachelD

Bought another new cockatiel two months back, so..
*860*


----------



## lou0312

My 10 week old cockatiel makes it 861


----------



## Catherine082989

Mine=2
Total=863


----------



## Sharmon

I have Buddy!
Mine=1
Total= 864


----------



## olivengin

864+ Chica = 
865

Sorry, I don't know how to get my picture on here.


----------



## para.kit

Coo- Favourite game is, chase the budgies away. Seems like a jerk, actually a sweetie.
Sid- Exceeding average lifespan by 2 years, he's 22, Vet says he still looks healthy! "Will mow lawn very slowly for free (dandelions encouraged)"

Mine=2
Total=867


----------



## Frostwish

Mine=3
Total=870


----------



## andydillon

hi everyone feeling excited right now my cockateils have bred for the first time and they have 3 eggs but one is cracked with yellow stuff coming out of it what do I do please


----------



## toxicwolf

Mine = 1
Total = 871


----------



## harleydon5

Mine=13
Total=884


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

Mine=4
Total=888


----------



## Francesca

Mine=1
Total=889


----------



## JoJo's Mom

My new little Milo- total of 890!:grey tiel:


----------



## Tisena

Willow & Pippin










892!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diachuk

Mine: 1

•Total: 893 
:O


----------



## HarleyQuinn

Peekaboo total 894









Sent from my SM-T210 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieparrot5

Gray and pikachu
Total: 896


----------



## BlueDragon109

Cider and Sno-Cone
Mine:2
Total:898


----------



## TheJediBird

Obi
Total: 899


----------



## crow

Elvis

Total: 900


----------



## giorgi

Mine: 2
Total: 902


----------



## vampiric_conure

*Last Count :* 902

*Plus my chick:* 903


----------



## littletiel

Just 1 cockatiel earl:
Total: 904

PS: I don't think I had already participated in this thread, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Yella1124

1 for me! 
Total = 905


----------



## vampiric_conure

Death of Fuzz Ball... -1

*Total:* 904


----------



## bjknight93

Since I first posted my total here, Allie has passed. 

904 - 1 = 903

And since Allie passed, I have acquired 9 more..

903 + 9 = 912

*912* is the total


----------



## freckles

Lets add freckles

912 + 1 = 913

*TOTAL = 913*


----------



## littletiel

I think cockatiels who passed away are still somehow with us, so I am not sure they should be taken off the list...


----------



## vampiric_conure

littletiel said:


> I think cockatiels who passed away are still somehow with us, so I am not sure they should be taken off the list...


Excellent point!


----------



## SilverSage

913

plus my 5

918


----------



## shaenne

918
Plus my 4
922


----------



## freckles

922
Plus Fiesta
*923*


----------



## WelGem

923
Plus Monroe, Jon Snow & Hiccup
*926*


----------



## vampiric_conure

*926 plus* the babies that have hatched this Halloween makes another *three*:

Total is *929*


----------



## Aitch

Plus Dave and Qashqai = 931


----------



## paintwithstars

931
Plus Benjamin and Jasmine
*933*


----------



## holmes & watson

933
Plus Ollie
934


----------



## Flashfire

add my 14
and 5 new babies
= 953


----------



## emirm990

953
and mine one
total 954.


----------



## Thebeesknees

954
plus my beautiful idiot son
955


----------



## chris and dino

955
plus dimo and pono =
957


----------



## RowdyTiel

-1 (Ozzie)

=956


----------



## gottogo

Here's my little feather factory.

956
plus 1 
=957


----------



## yoshy

1st post for 2016 here !!!
+ mine 2, Booboo and Tika .
959
keep up.


----------



## Dislian

959+2 Danna and Grimmjow= 961!


----------



## Adanais

961 + 2 = 963


----------



## newTielOwner

Mine = 2

Total = 965


----------



## swimmingfree

1 cheerp 
966


----------



## Noekeon

+1 for kana

Total = 967 

wooohoooo

----------
Noekeon


----------



## M&M

Mine : 2
Total= 969


----------



## wafflecat114

Mine: 1
Total: 970


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel

Mine: 1

Total: 57

Love from me and Chicken!
~Skye


----------



## gottogo

I think you mean 971?


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel

Sorry I went on wrong page, haha.

Mine:1

Total: 171

Love from me and Chicken

~Skye


----------



## thewandererw

Mine 2= 173


----------



## gottogo

Well one of us is missing something. 
The previous post was 970 plus you is 971.
Plus Thewanderer's 2 is 973.

Total- 973


----------



## arnabsri

Plus my "Cutie"
Total= 974


----------



## Rumz

Me: 1

Total: 975 :wf grey:


----------



## Geca14

Adding my one equals 976... Wow!!!


----------



## Lunawolfsong

Kirby = 1

Total = 977

...Imagine all of these birds in one area together...


----------



## DenaWilson90

Plus Milo = 978


----------



## LostSong

Me = 2

Total = 980


----------



## The Division

Mine = 5
Total = 985


----------



## shesaravenclaw

Plus mine (about to be 2)
Total: 58

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## gottogo

Let's call it 987.


----------



## cat

Plus my Harley! 988. 😊


----------



## Vesta Turan

Add Jupiter and Luna!

new total: 990


----------



## cat

Total 990.


----------



## Tindi

Plus my Walter 

=991


----------



## Vesta Turan

Sorry... it looks like it should be 992. :blush:


----------



## Tindi

Nope its 991 I only have one tiel :wf cinnamon:


----------



## Rara avis

Plus Rurik and Katya,

Total=993


----------



## Christinelks

My two , Draco and Max

995


----------



## Fortunate

I have 4 so

Total - 999


----------



## mregpm

And Hercules makes 

1000

Sent from my InFocus M808 using Tapatalk


----------



## andisbirdies

+ my Coco = 

1001


----------



## kat3rinaaa

+ Peppi, Bonnie, and Clyde =

1004


----------



## SilverSage

Plus my 5 = 1009


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vampiric_conure

1009 plus my new acquisition, Strong Arm: *1010*


----------



## Fran.bath89

Mine = 9
Total = 1019


----------



## Tyns

Mine = 1
Total = 1020


----------



## akaineko61

Mine + 5
Total = 1025


----------



## Kiwi the bird

i have one 1026 total


----------



## oneiric

have two!

1028 total


----------



## vampiric_conure

1028 plus one baby at 2 dys old = *1029*


----------



## Mai

Mine = 1
Total = 1030

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampiric_conure

Another Hatchling = 1
Total =* 1031*


----------



## Flashfire

I have to change my count, with 5 new babies 

1036


----------



## Paul C

Cheers all..

Mine = 1

Total = 1037


----------



## philiplolc

3 for me.. 

1040


----------



## Kali_1926

Mine = 1

Total = 1041


----------



## Lore

I have 1.

Total: 1042


----------



## Vickitiel

My partner's 'tiel sisters: 2

Total: 1044!


----------



## FlyingHigh

Mine: 1

Total: 1045


----------



## kirameki

I have one!

Total: 1046


----------



## asad393

Kali_1926 said:


> Mine = 1
> 
> Total = 1041


I have 8

Sent from my CHM-U01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus

Me 1
57 total!


----------



## gottogo

Let's call it

1055


----------



## ParrotLover2001

1

1056


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## gottogo

Just a reminder from the original post.

what we do:
first person posts how many tiels they have. next person posts their amount, and adds it to the first amount. that way we keep a running total. easy = just add your birds to the total.

mine = ??? 

total = 1056


----------



## Dressagebird

Mine =1
Total =1057


----------



## gottogo

I've lost my little buddy so I'm taking one off the count.

Total - 1056


----------



## littletiel

gottogo said:


> I've lost my little buddy so I'm taking one off the count.
> 
> Total - 1056


I have noticed people doing that in this thread when their tiels pass away, but I think they are not really gone because they are still with us through the power of love so the total number shouldn't go down?


----------



## gottogo

I would say that's your choice.


----------



## Aussie189

Mine = 1

Total = 1057


----------



## Calisi

Mine = 1
Total = 1058 

=]


----------



## btwnmelissa

Mine= 1
Total = 1059
😊

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## katiegirl

Mine=2
Total=1060


----------



## katiegirl

Sorry 
Total=1061


----------



## Robert Seale

My two Pearls

Total= 1063


----------



## Lore

Should add Indy to the counting! 

1064


----------



## ParrotLover2001

1065 adding Skittles.

Sent from my Galaxy s8


----------



## Olai

1066 with Frost!


----------



## LunaBanuna

We have 6 in the house (5 are mine, 1 is my brothers).

Total: 1072!


----------



## Nibbles1985

I have 1 so that makes it 1073!


----------



## ladyc

1074 with Kai!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kzall

1076 - with Enzo & Donnie


----------



## omahabookworm

One more with Piper . . . 1077!


----------



## Vickitiel

Recently added Shelby - 1078!


----------



## Silo_ren

We have a 4 month old Chester 1079 he's just lea4nt to sing 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Janalee

*how many cockatiels?*

He's 5 years old, but I never added Bennie. He makes 1080.


----------



## Scoria

Mine is +1 for a total of 1081.


----------



## Nightbeat1001

Mine:2
Total:1083


----------



## oAg

Mine:1
Total:1084


----------



## Jaylach

I guess Terabit makes 1085.


----------



## Unclejk

Mine: 2
Total: 1087

Never thought there would be so many!


----------



## angiessa

I have one, for 1088.


----------



## eddieparrot5

New baby #notnamedyet 35 days old 

1089


----------



## jexlude

1--9 Year old, Snickers 
#1090


----------



## DesertDweller

Mickey Anaya makes #1091

Little Wolfie is back with the breeder.


----------



## janehix

I guess my Pikachu makes 1092!! He hatched on March 2, 2018...


----------



## ChorneTheFirstborn

Haven't added Ty yet.
Total: 1093


----------



## Amirkudsi

1093 + mine 4 = 1097
Nico, Kiwi, Tweety and Pedro


----------



## silpugs

*three*

Mine = 3 Scooch, Skippy & Nicky
Total = 59


----------



## Rhodesian.4958

1097 + mine (3) =1100


----------



## queenebeth

Mine: 2
Total: 1102


----------



## Killswitch

Mine : 1
Total : 1103


----------



## plumb_pudding

mine: 2
total: 1105


----------



## fructosefather

mine: 1
total: 1106


----------



## brokebackvol

One - Buddy


----------



## Cellispeeps

We have 2 females, sisters Bella & Celli

https://www.talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=88846&stc=1&d=1548304047
https://www.talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=88848&stc=1&d=1548304047


----------



## oliverthom707

Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Idahorosie

Mine:3
Total: 88


----------



## Mariabar

Idahorosie said:


> Mine:3
> Total: 88


i think you mean 1100


----------



## Carmen79

mine : Ringo

Total : 1113


----------



## Picket

Mine = 1

Total = 1,102 (if going by Idahorosie's post two above)


----------



## TayTayLee

Mine: 2
Total: 1,104


----------



## picklebananarelish

Mine: 2
Total: 1,106


----------



## Komamu

mine= 1
total= 1,107


----------



## Mariabar

mine: 1 (Frollo)
Total: 1,108


----------



## bobobubu

Updating my number.
It was 6. now 5.
total: 1.107


----------



## Semi

ollieandme said:


> we did this on talkparrots and it was fun  and an easy way to count all the cockatiels.
> 
> what we do:
> first person (me) posts how many tiels they have. next person posts their amount, and adds it to the first amount. that way we keep a running total. easy = just add your birds to the total.
> 
> mine = 2.
> 
> total = 2.


I have a pair cocktail 18 month old they don't do braiding


----------



## A Parakeet Called Sunset

Mine:3
Total: 1,112


----------



## Luka the tiel

Mine:1 (luka a male 2-3 months old normal grey split to pied) 
Total: 1,114


----------



## evelynnn

Mine: 1
Total: 1,115


----------



## Misstiel

Mine: 6
Total: 1,121


----------



## Irishrn50

mine: 2
total 1123


----------



## AstronomicalArtisan

Mine: 1
Total: 1124


----------



## Snava94

Mine 4
total: 89


----------



## Kerry Frances

Whoops need to find the bottom of this thread!


----------



## Caami

2


----------



## Caami

Ups sorry replyed too late
Mmine 2
Total : 1126


----------



## ouytrgh

Mine: 1
Total: 81


----------



## Sonikoly

mine :1
total: 1


----------

